# can i pulverize?



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

Hello.

I want to fertilize my plants with some N P K, i can distribut some granulate on the soil, but i think is more rapid for the plants to assimilate if pulverize (and less work for me  )
What i want to know is: This practice (pulverize all the pants with an NPK solution) wont cause any damage to my plants?


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Do you mean you want to pulverize fertilizer granules for your planted tanks? If so, you should be sure of the content of the granule fertilizers you are using for a few reasons. Firstly a imbalance of the fert ratio may cause various problems to your tank. Then, poisonous substance may exist in some fert for land plants e.g. clorine. If the package doesnt give clear infomation on it, do some experiments with the ferts with a buckt of water under the sun or something.

Good luck


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Almost any balanced fertilizer will do no harm to aquatic plants if mixed into the substrate. The problems this can cause are all related to causing algae to grow or harming the fish. That is why it is much better to use a fertilizer designed for aquatic plants, or to use basic chemicals that we have learned are not harmful to the fish, nor do they cause algae.


----------



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi again,
What i mean is emersad setup... I want to know if pulverize an NPK solution will cause any damage to the plants.


----------

